# Pulled Thigh Muscle



## Seeker (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm pretty bummed out. Was squatting today and was on my ninth set, thighs were feeling hard and swole then boom! I heard it, felt it, racked it. Damn man, I'm home icing the hell out of it now.

Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. I need my squats! I know it's gonna be a while but I'll do whatever I need to heal as fast as possible.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2013)

Where in the thigh? Did you feel something snap? or just strained it.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 18, 2013)

Right thigh, outer half 5-6 inches above the knee. I heard it and felt it! Not a snap, it sounded pants tearing. Bro, you know I'm hating it right now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 18, 2013)

could be a torn muscle..i would get a mri


----------



## Seeker (Jul 18, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> could be a torn muscle..i would get a mri



I might have to get it checked out. Confusing thing is it sounded like a tear but there is no black and blue, no deformed looking area, I walk ok but it hurts like a bitch. I'm able to walk ok.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I might have to get it checked out. Confusing thing is it sounded like a tear but there is no black and blue, no deformed looking area, I walk ok but it hurts like a bitch. I'm able to walk ok.



The area you are describing is right around where your IT band splits to the front and back of the knee. Start by foam rolling the quad and stretching the hamstring and calf out. Do it several times daily.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks POB.  As always..


----------



## R1rider (Jul 18, 2013)

Get it checked out just for the peace of mind. Injurys suck, hopefully its not to serious or nothing that requires surgery


----------

